
ORMs Are Awesome - chanind
https://chanind.github.io/2020/01/13/awesome-orms.html
======
sbkhamis
I currently have multiple projects using Sequelize (PostgreSQL, SQLite, MySQL)
and once really nice thing about it is there is very little context switching
I feel I have to do between projects. I feel I can reuse code much more
succinctly

------
theandrewbailey
Sometimes, popular things are popular for good reasons.

